# building first tunnel



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to build my first tunnel for my outdoor layout and although this would seem to be a simple task, I thought I'd ask for pointers as you guys allways seem to have some great ideas. I want about 8 feet to store the trains in when not in use. I assume I'll need some type of removable door at each end to keep the critters out. What else??????


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

At 8-ft long you absolutely need a large hatch/door (human sized) in the middle (maybe two or three equally spaced) to get in to re-rail errant cars!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Or learn how to fish with a broom without breaking anything..... 

Personally, for storage, a largish industrial building might be better than a tunnel (drier anyway, and a hinged roof is easy access). Also, spider webs are a constant problem in my covered bridges, good luck keeping those out of your tunnels


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello sailbode 
I don't think a tunnel would be the best place to store a train due to spiders etc.. and moisture issues. I think if an engine is left inside and it doesn't move for several days I think it might need a nudge to get it going and that is where the hatches come in to play. I have several tunnels the longest is 15' and it has 2 hatches in case of emergency. Security speaking I think a long freight shed with a lockable hinged roof would be the best way to go and the easiest to secure. I bring all my stuff in but do leave a few "sacrificial" pieces sitting out on spurs. It reminds me that the train will come along for them someday. 
Good luck


----------



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

I am just finishing up a four foot tunnel, not any longer for the reasons stated above. Even at four feet I am already catching mice trying to beat the train to the other end! Tiny little critters but annoying! I wish my wife would let Miss Kitty out of the house!


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Well, I already have built a 4 foot long tunnel. The only problem for me is re-ballasting it. As for spider webs and critters...Nothing. But during the winter, I put those sheets you put into the dryer in the tunnel. It keeps the critters out of there.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Dryer sheets? Hang them at the entrances? Stuff the entire tunnel with 'em? What would the active ingredient be that keep 'em out? I'm planning to build a locked train shed for overnight storage of the whole fleet so I'm interested in what'll keep small, unauthorized visitors out?

jack


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Did is put in enough question marks?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Spiders, wasps and meeces don't seem to like moth balls much. You can either just pop a few inside, or hang them in a net bag from the rafters so they'll last longer. I know skeeters and biting flies aren't supposed to like dryer sheets, Avon's Skin So Soft, either. But I haven't tried them on the layout.

I seem to have a third chipmunk (besides Chip and Dale), who is living in the high fill by the upper pond.... destructive little bugger..... As soon as I get some money I'm dropping a bunch of moth balls down each hole and plugging them with stones and clay.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Why turn your garden into a Superfund site? I just use a leaf blower to clean out my tunnel in the spring & fall. We used to have a chipmunk infestation, but the neighborhood cats took care of that.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Where we live frogs and toads are a bother. 

I have determined that powered pairs rail and small frogs/toads make for paralyzed creatures spanning the rails. My MTH F7 engine won't drive over them without derailing, I don't know if the cow catcher on the Hudson would push them off the track. Another reason to be able to get into a tunnel.


Small dogs standing on one rail and licking the other also make for interesting behavior, amazing how high they will jump. At least it isn't deadly ... but that's another story all together. 


Tom


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Posted By JackM on 18 Jun 2010 11:19 AM 
Dryer sheets? Hang them at the entrances? Stuff the entire tunnel with 'em? What would the active ingredient be that keep 'em out? I'm planning to build a locked train shed for overnight storage of the whole fleet so I'm interested in what'll keep small, unauthorized visitors out?

jack

Yeah. Dryer sheets. All you do is cut 2 or 3 into 1/2 inch strips and place them into a container. Leave the container open when you place it inside the tunnel. If you're going to place your whole fleet in there, I suggest one container at each entrance.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

It must be the cloying sweet smell that drives 'em away. Whatever it is, I will definitely give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion.

jack

As for my personal use, I'm waiting til they come out with a fabric sheet with the aroma of used 10W40 and just a hint of Prestone.


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

No prob.


----------

